# Vassilis Spanoulis



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Birthdate: 7/8/82
NBA Position: Point Guard
Ht: 6-4
Wt: 188
European Team: Maroussi B.C. 
Hometown: Greece
Telebasket Profile
2002 Euro U-20 Profile 

NBA Comparison: Steve Nash 

Strengths: An excellent athlete that shows rapid development in the last couple of years. He is speedy, tough and has very quick reactions. He's got unlimited energy in his game. His leaping ability is impressive. His offensive game is aggressive. He likes to run in the open court and penetrate the paint. His crossover dribble is quick and brakes ankles. His passes are money in the bank; has quick decision making. He runs the offensive sets successfully and delivers the ball to the right person in the right time. He is an excellent defender in the full-court press. He puts great pressure on the ball when defending. 

Weaknesses: His shooting has range but needs polish. He's more of a streaky shooter. Needs to put on some muscles. His fearless game may cause him foul-troubles. 

-Dimitris Armadoros


Strengths: Posesses very good quickness and runs the floor very and fast ... He can really attack the basket ... Aggresive player .... 

Weaknesses: Two big problems: He has no outside shoot and no playmaking he always look to the basket ... 

i WAS REQUESTED FROM A ROCKETS FAN TO POST WHAT I KNOW FOR VASSILIS,SO I FOUND STH FOR VASSILIS FOR U,I AGREE WITH ALL THE ABOVE AND I WANT TO ADD THAT HE HAS IPROVED HIS 3-POINT SHOT A LOT THIS YEAR,I THINK THAT CAN HELP ROCKETS A LOT


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

thx greekbullsfan. Just want to say I'm a big fan of your posts over in the Bulls forum :biggrin:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> thx greekbullsfan. Just want to say I'm a big fan of your posts over in the Bulls forum :biggrin:



ARE U HORNY TOO? :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yes


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> ARE U HORNY TOO? :biggrin:


wtf?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> wtf?


inside joke (sorta), you gotta follow some of the Bulls game threads


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

just found a post in Drafycity from another greek bball fan on Vassilis Spanoulis



> Hey i am a Greek so i have the chance to see Spanoulis many times. I read a post that he is average about 8p 6rebs. The poster i am sure that he didn't even read his profile.
> 
> He is playing for Marousi that is one of the best Greek teams. Greek league is behind Spains but in the same level with Italy, so is one of the strongest leagues outside NBA in the world.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

interesting. well we shall see what happens. havent been here lately, ive been studying for finals.


----------

